# A band Calculator plus more.



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Guys,
hope you will like my effort to make a good starting point for band calculation. It's still a work in progress and it may have errors. But I think it's very complete, excluding other infinite variables that can happen like ( environment T, relative retraction velocity, elastomer hysteresis...). I dropped whatever feel complicate to the average people like me that wants only to enjoy slingshooting and a little of more curiosity.

I've uploaded on the italian slingshooter site.
There's also Tapering for eazy start, Joules and m/s to fsp converter also for who want to look into...

http://www.italianslingshooters.joomlafree.it/la-fionda/bande-e-tubi/draw-tapering-co

Thanks a lot to my Italian fellows for many hints and collaboration.
If I did it something wrong just let me know. If it's interesting feel free to pin it.

Feel free to share the love and have fun.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Updated and revised. Also added 1mm latex, GZK .75 and Lila band (a very fast one, likley the same thickness of TBG)


----------

